# Deal of the Day - Collinite 845 Lover's Kit save 43%



## detailersdomain

Deal of the Day - For all of you that love Collinite 845 Insulator Wax - here's a kit for you - save 43% off on a 3 pack plus towels and applicators pads - 23 hours and counting.

Get those cars prepped for the winter months.










As well we are still running $9.99 Flat Shipping

*Click here to purchase the kit*


----------

